# What books should I get next?



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

Currently I have only read the HH series and I own all of them up to Prospero Burns but am missing fallen angels, and nemesis.

My mom said she would get me some books for my birthday soon but I dont know what ones I want!

I know I really want Storm of Iron and Titanicus.

I've heard that the Inquisition books are good (like the Grey Knights Omnibus) but I honestly don't know anything about the Inquisition so i'm afraid I wont understand it.

I think I am more geared toward SM than IG though so maybe a battle novel or one of those short stories or just whatever you think is a good read!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

The Gothic War Print to Order; Gotrek and Felix First Omnibus, Riders of the Dead.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

Oh I guess I should hvae pointed out that I'm only interested in 40K novels.
Thanks though, the Gothic War seems cool.


----------



## Sanguine Rain (Feb 12, 2010)

Gaunt's Ghosts is probably one of the best series in BL, in addittion Eisenhorn and Ravenor (they are inquisition, but they read like detective novels, and a quick read about the inq. on lexicanum can help of you're totally lost) are great too.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

yeah Gaunts Ghosts is a good start into the world of 40k. But what are you into, Chaos, Imperial, Eldar etc?


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

_Soul Hunter_ is an absolutely great novel and its sequel will be out in March or April. Even more amazing is that it's the first BL novel of the author, Aaron Dembski-Bowden. As the others have said, the _Gaunt's Ghosts_ series is pure awesome in written form, however, while all the novels, save the newest, are in three omnibuses, the first two have been out for a couple of years now and are hard to find on shelves. So you may have to order those ones. Also, the _Ciaphas Cain_ series is (in my mind) the second greatest 40k series, just behind _Gaunt's Ghosts_. There are plenty of other good individual novels and anthologies out there too. But it would help if you tell us what kind of armies you like to read about.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

Akatsuki13 said:


> _Soul Hunter_ is an absolutely great novel and its sequel will be out in March or April. Even more amazing is that it's the first BL novel of the author, Aaron Dembski-Bowden. As the others have said, the _Gaunt's Ghosts_ series is pure awesome in written form, however, while all the novels, save the newest, are in three omnibuses, the first two have been out for a couple of years now and are hard to find on shelves. So you may have to order those ones. Also, the _Ciaphas Cain_ series is (in my mind) the second greatest 40k series, just behind _Gaunt's Ghosts_. There are plenty of other good individual novels and anthologies out there too. But it would help if you tell us what kind of armies you like to read about.


I actually have another BL book its the Founding by Dan (i think itsabout the ghosts)
But I'm into anything really but I mainly prefer SM books (or chaos) but if you tell me that a certain series is fantastic then I'll give it a go


----------



## vulcan539 (May 17, 2010)

Have you looked at any of the Last Chancers books? there a good read as well, 
thou Gaunt's Ghost are my favorites and prob the best Black Library I'v read.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Androxine Vortex said:


> I actually have another BL book its the Founding by Dan (i think itsabout the ghosts)
> But I'm into anything really but I mainly prefer SM books (or chaos) but if you tell me that a certain series is fantastic then I'll give it a go


_The Founding_ is the first omnibus of the _Gaunt's Ghosts_ series, the second one is _The Saint_ and the third is _The Lost_ and the newest novel that has come out that's not in the omnibuses, _Blood Pact_.

If you like the SM, there is a collection of novels, called _Space Marine Battles_. As that name implies, it all about the SM and their big battles. Here's the novels they got out so far, _The Hunt For Voldorius_ by Andy Hoare, _Rynn's World_ by Steve Parker, _Hesreach_ by Aaron Dembski-Bowden and the newest _The Purging of Kadillus_ by Gav Thorpe.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

I liked the ultramine books by Graham McNeil. 
Also one of my favourite books Storm of iron (iron warriors based)also by graham Mcneil.


----------



## legion of the lost (Feb 25, 2011)

im half way through hellforged (renagade sm story) and hammer of the emperor which are both a really good read.just finished dead men walking ( ig death korps of kreig vs necrons) which i really didnt enjoy and found hard going. all the gaunts ghosts storys are fantastic blood pact i couldnt put down


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

Well hey thanks everyone for the advice.
I have also recived emails (for some reason lol) and from the lsit I think I will get these:
Storm of Iron
Titanicus
Ultramarines Omnibus
Grey Knights Omnibus
Gothic war

(and I still have the Founding so I will give it a try)

Thanks again for your supportive help.


----------

